# Easy to follow beginners intuitive F2L tutorial video



## jmabbz (May 17, 2014)

I made this video which will teach F2L (first two layers) to beginners

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Apvz...st=PLUPwmskGzYlgxC-a6USj5buzSJeiZjtO2&index=2

Hopefully it will help some people.

Feedback welcome


----------



## 2cubed4u (Nov 23, 2014)

You made this so much simpler. Subbed.


----------

